# Installing Gcc48 and Clang3.1 on same machine without Problems?



## demonking (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello Community,

is it possible to install the both ports without any problems?
I only use Clang3.1 at the moment, but Clang don't support thread's . 

I'm afraid, that gcc will overwrite some neccessary ports, which clang use.

Greetz

Demonking


----------



## fonz (Dec 23, 2012)

As can be seen in the Makefile, lang/clang only conflicts with lang/clang-devel. Also, a look at /usr/ports/lang/clang/pkg-plist reveals that lang/clang does not install anything that would conflict with gcc: binaries, libraries and include files all have their own names and/or go into their own directories.

Installing both compilers should be perfectly fine.

Fonz


----------



## demonking (Dec 24, 2012)

Thx a lot fonz 

You have made my day.

Merry Xmas


----------

